# Just bought an EZ Clone. Any tips?



## Hackerman (Jul 26, 2014)

Just bought an EZ Clone 16. $200. Outrageous for what this is. DIY would be the way to go.

Any tips? I did watch a bunch of instructional videos on YouTube. Seems pretty simple.

Water temp? Mine is about 80F

Ph? Mine is 7.4 but as it runs, I am adding a tiny bit of Down as it circulates so I will bring it down to about 6.5 unless any of you tell me different.

I used the green cloning gel that came with the unit but I am sure it's all washed off by now.

Do I still mist the plant leaves like I do when cloning in medium?

I also put a bunch of clones in soil today. I split the clones into 4 test groups.

One group is in the EZ Clone
One is in Fox Farms Light Warrior Seed Starter
One is in Fox Farms Happy Frog Potting Soil
and the last group is in 1/2 Light Warrior and 1/2 Happy Frog.

I further broke the soil clones down into 2 sub groups within each group. One sub group used a powder rooter called Root Tone. The other group used Clonex Gel.

We'll see how this EZ Clone compares to my old fashioned soil. My guess is that it will fare about as well as BHO vs Ice Hash. LOL

After all, it IS a hobby.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn dude HTG got an 8 site one for $50... it works great... I double up cuts and get 16 in there no prob.... Ph should be around 5.7 for hydro  around 6.5 for soil...   Ive experimented with my last batch of clones in my bucket and didn't ph at all and had roots on all in around 10-11 days with no rooting powder or gel...   I do like using clonex rooting solution in my res tho...   the powder will not work well with the ez cloner as the powder will just wash off the stems and settle on the bottom of the res...


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 27, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just bought an EZ Clone 16. $200. Outrageous for what this is. DIY would be the way to go.
> 
> Any tips? I did watch a bunch of instructional videos on YouTube. Seems pretty simple.
> 
> ...


Your PH is way high, so get that down to 5.8 and do it right away no need to sneak up where it needs to be. 

If your water is going to be that high temp, make sure and get yourself some "Clear Rez" by EZ clone as it will help killing off the bad spores that will grow at that temp.

You can set the entire unit in a large tray like a concrete mixing pan from Home Deport or the like, add some water and make it a lot harder for the main pump to heat it to 80.

Before all that though, I'd read the directions.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2014)

It came with some clear rez so I added that per the instructions (yeah, I read them. LOL).

I will get the PH straight today.

Do I mist these leaves like I do mt regular clones?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 27, 2014)

no need to mist....   put them in and let them chill for 10 days you should have roots...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2014)

Why is pH such an issue if there are no nutrients for the plants to uptake?

I also have to mist my plants even when in a bubble cloner.  My RH gets down to like 12% sometimes.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2014)

So, to Ph or not Ph. To mist or not to mist. LMAO

I don't suppose it will hurt to bring the Ph down. Although, like HG said, and I have read, since the plants are not taking up nutes, why does the Ph matter?

Still, that's an easy fix so I'll do it anyway.

As far as misting, I'll just watch them.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2014)

multifarious said:


> $200 !
> 
> 
> WOW
> ...



You were way overspending. All I ever needed was 16 handfuls of dirt. LMAO

Still, it's something new to me and I like learning new things while I'm still young and open-minded.

And, actually, I don't think it was $200. I did buy some nutes that day so I think the EZ Clone was about $150 of that. Still, outrageous when compared to the cost to build you own.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2014)

I am a multi-tasker. LOL I am working on all of them at the same time. I just take it nice and easy. LOL

I tried rockwool a bunch of times and never had real good success with it. Not sure why. But, like everything else, what works for one person.......

Jiffy peats were the worse. Just plain old grow soil (same soil that they would spend the rest of their lives in) seemed to always work great for me.

But, I have to keep in mind the strain that I grew for decades is very different than what I am trying to grow today. It was very strong. Cloning was almost always 99%. MG nutes and 8.5PH water and they still did fine. LOL These new hybrids are an entirely different game. 

I don't think I need to spend any more money on the grow room. I think I need to learn how to use what I have recently bought and get that all working 110%. Going from a 400w to a 1000w light brought on an entirely new set of problems. I needed to get by all of those... and then some. Going well, so far. I think I will have just about everything dialed in just in time for the next crop to go in there in a couple weeks.

At least, thanks to all of you, I should have it dialed in. LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 27, 2014)

u gonna love the ez cloner---i put together a diy 35 site orangesunshine version of the ez cloner from a tote and absolutely love it---uses rockwool cubes for plugs that go directly into the soil when the clones grow legs---still dip in gel and clonex solution---used to ph to 5.5 till my pen took a sheit---even talked my boss into a couple of them big boy units---we be using straight r/o water in his---imo---they are the only way to clone---great investment---peace :yay:


----------



## jingo (Jul 28, 2014)

I have an easy cloned 16 site and I will never go back to rock wool,  soil, or any other method that has worked in the past. A few tips: get a timer 15 on 15 off-it will lower res temps and speed rooting; do lower ph I go 5.7-5.9, do use nutes-you will have roots fast!; let your roots get a foot long-easy to start in hydro I do dwc  and set roots through net pot to the water then put in stones. For nutes I use general hydroponics trio .5, .1, .5 mil per gallon.

I'm on schedule to go from slip to flip in 5 weeks. I could never go that fast with rock wool or soil.


----------



## P Jammers (Jul 29, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why is pH such an issue if there are no nutrients for the plants to uptake?
> 
> I also have to mist my plants even when in a bubble cloner.  My RH gets down to like 12% sometimes.


What makes you think PH can be anywhere if there are no nutes would be a better question? Pretty well documented plants in hydro require them to be between 5.5 and 6.5. There may be no food, but there are still hormones involved.

RH is thrown right out the window in bubble, mister type cloners and makes ZERO difference so long as the root zone is at 100%/wet. 

I can assure you if your PH is spot on, everything will root. If you're having issues with roots, it's your PH, not RH.



multifarious said:


> $200 !
> 
> 
> WOW
> ...



So that's 8 bucks for 16 rooted cuts [roughly] and the EZ cloner after initial investment is maybe a buck if that to run it for 10 to 15 days. While they may not be for everyone, there is a certainly a place for them and run properly you can set it and forget it the entire time.





jingo said:


> do use nutes-you will have roots fast!


While that may work for you, it is not recommended and is surly not the way they were intended to be run. It specifically states to not run anything and they work much better with nothing.

If the directions are followed to a tee, you should have near 100% success every run. If you veer from them you will most certainly fail over time.

They also state not to mist plants.


----------



## jingo (Jul 29, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> It does work for me and recommendations are for the masses, especially when you know some people who buy your product can't handle complicated instructions.
> 
> I can put strait bottled spring water in mine and roots in 2 weeks, but my method I have roots in 4-6 days and they want nutes. ALTHOUGH, NOT MUCH N, new roots don't like N.
> 
> That's why the recommendations and the fact that people grow more than cannabis with them.


----------



## jingo (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok 

Here is an example of my method, because it's hot and my res temps are 80f,  it took a week to root and this photo is 16 days. I took the other clones out 4 days ago. This poor girl is extra and will be culled. If you do DWC this is perfect if you do soil plant after one week.

In the winter I can root in 4 days since res temps are low. I know many people who don't ph or nutes till they get roots, but why would I with these results:

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1406653523863.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1406653540871.jpg


A hard core pro might be able to do this with rockwool, but I doubt it and I set it and forget it. I just transfer to DWC on my schedule. No waiting watching wondering nothing truly an ezclone experience.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, my PH is steady at 5.8 and the water temp is a pretty regular 79F. I put a small fan blowing on the base of the unit and it seems to be just fine.

Unfortunately, I have to leave the door [on the cloning closet] open and this makes the general temp in the closet about 77F instead of my usual 80 - 84F. 77 is a tiny bit too cool for the clones that are in soil.

So far, everything looks very nice. We'll see in 10 days or so.

Thanks for all the input, gang.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2014)

I look forward to seeing how you fare with the different methods Hackerman.


----------



## jingo (Jul 29, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Well, my PH is steady at 5.8 and the water temp is a pretty regular 79F. I put a small fan blowing on the base of the unit and it seems to be just fine.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to leave the door [on the cloning closet] open and this makes the general temp in the closet about 77F instead of my usual 80 - 84F. 77 is a tiny bit too cool for the clones that are in soil.
> 
> ...



Yeah kinda tough on those in soil, but you'll love your easy clone. At your res temps look for roots starting in 4-5 days.


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 2, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Lol Pj
> 
> $8 for 16 cuts in rockwool cubes inside ziplocks that I don't check for 7 days and then open the baggies roll the sides down and leave them till roots pop sounds very good to me. Even more so as my cuts sell for £10 or at today's exchange rate $16.82 per cut. Rockwool is also excellent for transplanting into most mediums. I couldn't sell bare rooted cuts. Rockwool stasis cuts and postal cuts are also another things that I like to do, that the ez cloner couldn't do.
> So while your maths at first may have looked good to you, I think I'll stick with my ziplocks and rockwool cubes, cheers




What you failed to see was that first I said they are not for everyone. 

Obviously you are one of those, and you could have stopped there keeping it real. Honestly I could give a ratts what you can do, and my remarks were not at you, but more information to someone else who is not quite as close minded as yourself.

The point was made that it costs you 8 times more to produce the same cut. 

Throw out the fact of what you do and look at the fact I provided.

Any questions?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 2, 2014)

All I can say is...... I am impressed.

I looked under the lid yesterday and every single clone had little white bumps. Today, those bumps are little tiny roots.

Pretty neat.

And, this test was a torture test for me. All the good clones went into dirt. The only thing that went into the EZ Clone was the garbage and the trimmings from the good clones. About 5 or 6 of these only had about 1/16" stem sticking out of the rubber boot. Even those had little roots.

I was so impressed that I took out the 8 or 9 worse ones and replaced them with real nice new cuttings.

To further the torture routine, I took the little tiny clones and put them in dirt under the 400w HID. We'll see how/if they root.

I can't say how well they are doing compared to the clones in the soil because I can't (obviously) see the roots. Another week and I should know how well the soil clones are doing.

Again, hats off to the bubble cloner. Pretty neat idea.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 4, 2014)

DISASTER !!!!!!!

I was checking the Ph and temp in the EZ Clone last night and I forgot to turn it back on when I was done. This morning all the clones are wilted real real bad. Not sure how many I am going to loose on this error but it is a lesson learned.

Just goes to show..... nothing is idiot proof. LMAO

I'll let you know how it goes. 

View attachment oops.jpg


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 4, 2014)

Unless you threw them away, they may come back in a few hrs by just turning it back on.

Worth a try anyway...


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 4, 2014)

multifarious said:


> No questions thank you pj
> 
> I'll keep it "real" and keep using my ziplock Rockwool cuts that I "set and forget" until rooted with no pH'n or cleaning systems when your done with them.
> 
> As you later stated the EZ cloner is not for everyone and certainly not for me, this does not make me close minded lol


Maybe close minded was the wrong use of words? 

I am not sure what you call someone who can not understand basic math and realize your cost for producing clones is 8 times the cost however easy or hard it may be.

But hey, keep throwing out your method as a comparison.
:hairpull:


----------



## jingo (Aug 4, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> DISASTER !!!!!!!
> 
> I was checking the Ph and temp in the EZ Clone last night and I forgot to turn it back on when I was done. This morning all the clones are wilted real real bad. Not sure how many I am going to loose on this error but it is a lesson learned.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that. Should be fine.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, they are already just fine. LOL I love drama. LOL


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 5, 2014)

multifarious said:


> As "you" stated EZ clones are not for everyone and I don't see them being suitable for my needs or those of my clients.


Yet you decided to come in to a thread on a different method to interject your way is better and make it all about you.

Good job!


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey..... quit messin' up my thread. LOL

Sounds like my wife and mother in law when they get together.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 5, 2014)

LMAO... no problem. Off topic is my middle name. LOL

Also, the clones seem back to normal today but I wonder what that little mistake did to root development. They say that roots like a dry/wet environment..... well, they got it. LOL

Still, I am tempted to pull a clone out of the dirt just to compare the root growth with the EZ Clone. After all, it IS an experiment.  I will wait the full 15 days and then maybe I'll wash the dirt off one just to compare.


----------



## MR1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hackerman, I had roots showing through the dirt at 7 days, at 14 days there should be no need to wash dirt off to see roots.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 5, 2014)

I was thinking that same thing after I posted it. The evidence out the bottom should be a good indicator.

I think I am at day 6 already so I should be showing something soon.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Just bought an EZ Clone 16. $200. Outrageous for what this is. DIY would be the way to go.
> 
> Any tips? I did watch a bunch of instructional videos on YouTube. Seems pretty simple.
> 
> ...



Build your own, and spend the remainder $150.00 on some serious seeds ....lol
many DIY cloners on the web, I built mine 5 years ago and never looked back, but one thing I should say is ....READ THE MANUAL ...lol

good luck

"V"


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll post some pics tomorrow but after 14 days, the Fox Farms Light Warrior is the clear winner.

All 6 clones have roots coming out of the bottom of a 3"x3" starter tray.

The 6 clones that were 1/2 Light Warrior and half Happy Frog have a couple that have roots showing.

The 6 clones that are in the straight Happy Frog have not shown roots yet but the clones still look healthy. A little burn on a couple. The Happy Frog is clearly a little too hot for straight cloning. It is working, but not as well as the other options.

The one I am really disappointed in is the EZ Clone. The little bumps from last week are really not much bigger. A little but not much. I have seen some reports and pics of nice long roots after 14 days. PH is pretty steady at 5.5 to 5.9. Water temp is 77 to 80F. Not sure what I am doing wrong.

Like I said, I will post some pics tomorrow if I get time but I was really hoping for more from the EZ Clone. I took 1/2 of them and re-dipped them in Clonex rooting gel.

Just keeping you updated.

Go Light Warrior.


----------



## jingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Are you using nutes in your easy clone? That's what you need to do to grow the roots past those nubs.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

No I'm not. I was wondering how long they could go without anything to eat. 14 days is a long time.

What kind/mix of nutes do you recommended?


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

OK, here are some pics.

The first 2 show the top side. Everything looks OK.

The next 2 shots are the roots coming out of the bottom of the Light Warrior. All 6 look about like this.

The next shot is the roots coming out of the 1/2 and 1/2. Most of the 6 have this going on.

No root signs from the Happy Frog so no pics. 

The last 2 shots are the EZ Clone. The back 2 rows are 14 days old and the front 2 rows are 7 days old. The 14 day old clones look a lot like they did at 7 days. 

Yesterday I dipped the right 2 rows in cloning gel.

Anyone else for adding nutes to the mix? PJ? 

View attachment clones081014-1.jpg


View attachment clones081014-2.jpg


View attachment clones081014-3.jpg


View attachment clones081014-4.jpg


View attachment clones081014-5.jpg


View attachment clones081014-6.jpg


View attachment clones081014-7.jpg


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Just bought an EZ Clone. Any tips? 

So many it'll make ya head spin ...lol
With my DIY bubble cloner I never use nutes why??? theres no way the sticks in the cloner can drink or ge the benefit of the nute in the first place....go fugure!!!

Nute at this stage creates bacteria, should your temp be to high??
Beside most cloners have established roots in less than 2 weeks, 10-12 days for me, and is way to short, to be feeding any plant food...lol

Understand what you are doing... is simple "Cambium Engineering"  the simple process of growing roots out of the underlying tissue of the plants outer skin(bark)
do this best requires darkness as the hormone(epi....?) to be totally active needs no light, so once you get hassles with you ezy thing ...paint it black and clean each run, after with common household bleach.
One of the most VIP this to learn is to cut your clone to the right "size" and trim excess leaf off is a skill to master, or better just copy the way they do it in dispensaries ..lol

The position on the plant you take the clone is vital, as again there is more corrective(hormone) on the lower laterals, also less (N) to flush out, leaving the finer upper most branches to grow the bud fro you to smoke ...lol
first thing in the morning is the best time, as there is less activity inside the plant...should be dormant.
Change you water every weak, don't use a cover or dome, thats dumb and un necessary ....READ THE MANUAL ....lol






good luck
"V"
ps see it for what it is...is not magic but "Cambium Engineering"


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

vostok said:


> With my DIY bubble cloner I never use nutes why??? theres no way the sticks in the cloner can drink or ge the benefit of the nute in the first place....go fugure!!!
> 
> Nute at this stage creates bacteria, should your temp be to high??
> Beside most cloners have established roots in less than 2 weeks, 10-12 days for me, and is way to short, to be feeding any plant food...lol
> ...




The manual says to use nutes. Did YOU read it. LMAO

So far we have 1 FOR nutes and 1 AGAINST nutes.

And, I still don't know why I don't have roots after 14 days.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 10, 2014)

all those white nodes a roots....  give them a few days and they will look like hair...


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 10, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> all those white nodes are roots....  give them a few days and they will look like hair...



That's what you said last week. LOL

There's a guy about 8 posts up with a picture of foot long roots after 2 weeks.

I am obviously doing SOMETHING wrong. LMAO


----------



## vostok (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you have trouble thinking for yourself ...I think not, but explain briefly how a cutting may absorb these nutes(food) when there is no way that the plant can turn that food to energy, you really just want the phototropic motor to tick over(guys speak) so use a low end red,(warm white) cfl at best, I don't use home water but prefer to buy in water.

there are many inaccuracies in the manual, that will be revealed to you in coming months, but by memory these ezy boxs are expensive, so do get your money back in the long term


----------



## jingo (Aug 10, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> No I'm not. I was wondering how long they could go without anything to eat. 14 days is a long time.
> 
> What kind/mix of nutes do you recommended?



I use gh 3 part. I prefer a schedule I got at growweedeasy.com.  I've done both and they work fine, it's just seedling strength.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2014)

It has been 17 days.

Should I change the water?


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 12, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> It has been 17 days.
> 
> Should I change the water?


If you don't have roots by now, I doubt you will. My last run was setup 8 days ago and I have roots already. I set up, adjust PH on second day and never change the water until I am cleaning up for the next run.

And NO, I never use nutes at all. I only use tap water and adjust the PH to 5.6 which typically goes up after day one.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2014)

All I have are the little nubs that I have had for a week.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 12, 2014)

how much light do you have over the cuts?  cuts don't need a lot of light to root... from what ive read to much light will make them want to grow and not focus on shooting roots...  I use a 13w cfl in a $2 clip light...  

what are your water temps running? is the pump on 24/7?

only time ive ever had any issues getting roots was when temps were to high...   I didn't even ph on last batch of cuts and they all rooted...


----------



## P Jammers (Aug 12, 2014)

Looking at your pic I think you have the old style rubber inserts. Are they quite soft and sort of sponge like? I went through 100 of those before I finally saw a story about it. 

If so these have had some issues for about a year, maybe two or so now as they absorb the water and not repel it causing the stem to get wet above the base rotting the stem. Same principle that causes mold and other issues like pythium. 

There are I am sure thousands of those that were sold off to other companies who still sell them today and unless you have an extremely sterile environment, major problems.

The look of these is a dead giveaway as they are very porous.






Stay away from those.

Do a search on Google for "Ez-Clone Neoprene Insert, Hard" 






Trust me when I say these EZ Cloners can be very frustrating. They seem to be a real PITA if everything isn't just perfect, but once you know and have it set up perfectly nothing beats them for ease of use, and speed.

If you would like to know how I get near 100% every run I am happy to explain, but if your just looking for 15 opinions of what people have had work for them in the past [with very little to no photographic evidence] well then add the food [to a stem that has no roots for uptake], or try out 50 other ideas. 

I don't beat around the bush online my friend. I am too old to give a rattsass about someones ego or big head that is giving out bad advise, or wrong information. I am about sound advice from experience based on years and years of doing it, long before the internet was here or many of these people were even born.

I am very direct which is often confused for arrogant, and if you give bad advise I will chop you up and spit you out, often confused for condescending.  

I've been told this by my closest friends, many of which I know on this very site on a personal level. Never have I been asked by any of them to change. 

I am certainly not for everyone's taste, and I know that. It's a love hate internet relationship for sure.

I've watched you from a far and I like the passion you have, I can see it in your posts. If I could offer some advise to you.

Look through journals, and decide who's methods you would like to follow. If you don't see something listed that they do, ask them not a thread to ask 15 others. Don't make it harder on yourself to try and wade through bad, vs good information. I don't know anyone who isn't willing to share there  methods right or wrong for that matter. 

There are some very sound growers on here, and there are many who are not.

Here is a 14 day shot how it should be. NOT MY PHOTO





If you're not seeing this, then it's time to start over unless you just don't have the cuts to load it again. No harm in letting it run, but results will not be great at this point as cuts will start to wither away.

Setup of the next run will be most important, but before that looking over the cuts for why these did not work will also be key. Just don't chalk it up to well these didn't work, lets find out why.

I have a process for cleaning the unit as well which I feel is the most important thing to do properly.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> how much light do you have over the cuts?  cuts don't need a lot of light to root... from what ive read to much light will make them want to grow and not focus on shooting roots...  I use a 13w cfl in a $2 clip light...
> 
> what are your water temps running? is the pump on 24/7?
> 
> only time ive ever had any issues getting roots was when temps were to high...   I didn't even ph on last batch of cuts and they all rooted...



I have 4 standard 40w fluorescent bulbs in 2 4' shop lights. And, the bulbs are pretty old. Definitely not TOO MUCH light. I was thinking it might not be enough and was going to replace the bulbs with new bulbs.

Water temps is always under 80. Never seen it below 77. So, 77-80F

Pump runs 24/7 (except that time I forgot it overnight).

pH is 5.5 - 5.9


----------



## MR1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I am with JAM, all I use is a 23w cfl wich is plenty.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Looking at your pic I think you have the old style rubber inserts. Are they quite soft and sort of sponge like? I went through 100 of those before I finally saw a story about it.



I just checked and they are soft and spongy. The stems are not soaked inside the plug. The picture looks like it is 2 layers. Mine do not look like that. I'll make a run to the grow store and see if they have the new kind. 



P Jammers said:


> I don't beat around the bush online my friend. I am too old to give a rattsass about someones ego or big head that is giving out bad advise, or wrong information. I am about sound advice from experience based on years and years of doing it, long before the internet was here or many of these people were even born.
> 
> I am very direct which is often confused for arrogant, and if you give bad advise I will chop you up and spit you out, often confused for condescending.
> 
> ...



Not a problem, my friend. I have been a screaming success at everything I've done most of my life. I sold my company and retired a multi-milly before I was 50. I am pretty thick skinned and arrogance is my middle name. LMAO It is very doubtful that anything you (or anyone else) say will offend me or upset me. So, lay it on me, brother. LOL

However, I do like to listen to the opinions of others.... ALL others, even the stupid ignorant SOB's that have no clue what they are talking about. You've heard the expression, "Out of the mouths of babes"?

So, I listen to it all and take each with a grain of salt. It becomes very clear very quickly on a forum like this who knows what they are talking about and who is full of themselves (and plenty of bull).

You're obviously well informed and your posts are well written and easy to understand. Like I said before, Lay it on me, cause I'm all ears. LOL And, even though I will sometimes forget to say thank you, it is always appreciated.



P Jammers said:


> Here is a 14 day shot how it should be. NOT MY PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am definitely searching for why it didn't work. Temperature seems to be really important and I was pushing the envelope at 77 - 80F. I can arrange for a cooler environment next time.


 I can pull some more cuttings from the mothers. They have only been in 12/12 for a couple days. I'm sure it's early enough to pull a few more cuttings.

However, in the interest of experimentation, I would like to leave some of these to see if they die or if they eventually grow roots.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2014)

Just some updated pics. 

View attachment 081214-1.jpg


View attachment 081214-2.jpg


View attachment 081214-3.jpg


----------



## vostok (Aug 12, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Looking at your pic I think you have the old style rubber inserts. Are they quite soft and sort of sponge like? I went through 100 of those before I finally saw a story about it.
> 
> If so these have had some issues for about a year, maybe two or so now as they absorb the water and not repel it causing the stem to get wet above the base rotting the stem. Same principle that causes mold and other issues like pythium.
> 
> ...




Great post and very happy to see another member here who is at best Far Beyond Newbie(FBN)  ...but I still stand by my initial advice....
"*Understand what you are doing... is simple "Cambium Engineering" the simple process of growing roots out of the underlying tissue of the plants outer skin(bark)
 do this best requires darkness as the hormone(epi....?) to be totally active needs no light, so once you get hassles with you ezy thing ...paint it black and clean each run, after with common household bleach.
 One of the most VIP this to learn is to cut your clone to the right "size" and trim excess leaf off is a skill to master, or better just copy the way they do it in dispensaries ..l*ol    "

ps and yes.......... I to have had STEM ROT from some strange DIY foam plugs, of late many DIY cloners are using pool toys(?) cut to disc as an alt


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 12, 2014)

Hackerman, I wouldn't give up on them.  You have the start of roots there.  You have gone this long, give them a bit longer.  I know that hammy says that Larry can take 3 weeks to root.  I'm sure that there are other strains that take that long as well.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 13, 2014)

I will have to let them go for a few more days because I am busy with other stuff, anyway. All that bud from last week's harvest needs to be trimmed and put in jars to cure. And, I have 2 gigs this week and one this weekend (pray for sunshine on Sunday. We play outside).

The bad news is that I need my soil clones to survive so I had to turn the temp up a tiny bit. 70's is a little cold for soil cloning. So, the EZ Clone temps are going to go up for a couple days.

I will play it by ear but I have to give priority to the soil clones. I need those for my next crop.

Just to be safe, I am going to pull a few more clones from the mothers before they get too far into flowering.

I'll keep updating. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2014)

You go girl.... 

View attachment bubbleclones081814-2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 18, 2014)

Funny, ever since the temp went up, they started sprouting roots. I am thinking it was not the increase in temp but rather, "just their time". The oldest clones are in day 24.

I mean, everything says less than 80F. This is over 80 almost all the time now.

Most of them have improved (see the first pic).

Check out that second pic. Can you say, "face this side toward misters". LMAO. I rotated them all now that I have seen that.

Everything looks nice and green up top (pic 3).

The soil clones (pic 4) are coming along nicely. They are the same age as the EZ Clones and almost every one has roots coming out of the bottom. Looks like I had 100%. Actually, I lost one to overwatering but I have 8 more that I took out of the EZ Clone and stuck into soil. When the EZ CLone looked like it was going to work really well, I took the worse 8 cutting and replaced them with 8 better cuttings. Most of them had less than 1/8" of stem sticking out of the neoprene plug. Probably wouldn't have done very well. But, I couldn't toss them out so I put them in soil. Those all have roots, already.

Plus, I took another 18 cuttings last week when I got all paranoid that I wouldn't have enough survivors for 16 plants. LMAO Those are only about 4 days old. Check out that temp and humidity reading under the dome. LOL

So, even though I only need 16 plants for my next crop, it looks like I'll have about 50 clones to choose from.

Then, what to do with the rest. I can't toss them. LMAO

Overall, the clone closet looks pretty nice. 

I can remember the days when we just pinched off cuttings with our thumbnail and stuck them in starters. Had more that 70% usually, even with that amazing technique. LOL

Check out the last shot. Another experiment. Here's a stem. Not much more. LOL I left as little on as possible without actually stripping the stem clean. LOL Any bets on whether this roots or not? 

View attachment bubbleclones081814-3.jpg


View attachment bubbleclones081814-5.jpg


View attachment bubbleclones081814-6.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-1.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-2.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-3.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-4.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-5.jpg


View attachment kushclones081814-6.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 26, 2014)

I need to get these clones out of the bubbler. I think it's been long enough. I believe it's been over 30 days. Some of them are showing signs of hunger. The water doesn't smell just perfect. I try to air out the water every day for at least a few minutes but it is still getting pretty old.

I also see some slime here and there.

The worse thing I see is nodes growing on the roots right at the stem. I don't remember what that is.... but I don't think it was good. LOL Check out the one close-up shot and you'll see them.

I think the soil clones are close enough so I might as well do the switch to veg tent thing.

I am curious to see the root growth on the 3 types of soil clones and the EZ Clone.

I have gigs tonight, tomorrow and Thursday night so I will be drunk/hungover until Friday. LOL I have the dirt mixed and ready so I'm half way there. I planned on putting these clones to veg on Sept 1st so I am pretty close. 

View attachment kushbubbleclones082614-1.jpg


View attachment kushbubbleclones082614-2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 28, 2014)

OK, the results are in. And, the winner is.......[drum roll].

Well, you decide. But, I would say the 50/50 mix of Fox Farms Happy Frog Potting Soil and Fox Farms Light Warrior Seed Starter Mix.

The first 3 pics are the FF Light Warrior alone. The second 3 are the 50/50 mix and the third 3 are the Happy Frog alone.

We have to keep in mind that not all the cuttings were equal so the baseline for the experiment is a little crooked. LOL  I had over 100% success (don't ask) and lost only 1 cutting out of 42. Naturally, I have way too many clones now. LOL I only need 16.  These are all 30 days old (actually 33).

Still, overall I would say the Light Warrior alone was nice and it drained very well (like most starter mixes) but it didn't have the nutes in it that the other 2 had so the plants were definitely lighter green on all 6 plants. And the roots don't seem as bright white as the others and they don't look as big and fat.

The Happy Frog potting soil alone was just a little too hot. I lost one and had some leaf burning on most of the others. Still, the roots look as good as any in the group.

The 50/50 mix of the 2 seemed to work the best. Nice color. Nice plump roots. Nice green plants.

Unfortunately, I would say the EZ Clone was the clear looser. LMAO Although the roots formed nicely (see the pics in the post above this one) I don't think they compare to the soil clones. Plus, I'm not sure if I damaged any roots while transplanting them. This might be better for hydro. 

Just for S and G, I am going to clean it up and do another run. I am going to clean up the bottom branches of the mother that is wilting and clone those branches. They are about 2 1/2 weeks into flowering so it should make a nice experiment.

So, at least for this strain, I would say the 50/50 mix is the 1st place winner. The reward was the prime spot in the veg tent, where they all went today and for the next 30 days. 

View attachment 082814clonecontestlw-1.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontestlw-2.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontestlw-3.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthh-1.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthh-2.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthh-3.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthf-1.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthf-2.jpg


View attachment 082814clonecontesthf-3.jpg


View attachment 082814vegtent.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 2, 2014)

Here we are, 4 days later and look how nicely all the soil clones have adapted to the new 3 quart pots. That's the 18 plants in the center.

The 6 across the back and 6 along the sides are the plants that were cloned in the EZ Clone. Look how they are struggling to adapt to their new environment. Going from the water to the dirt was a pretty good shock. They are not growing well and can not even be compared to the soil clones. In fact, they looked better last week. LOL

This little device was fun to play with but it goes back into the box and onto eBay for some other lucky tester. LOL

Plus, I still have a bunch of survivors sitting in clone limbo waiting for space (last pic). LOL

I do still have 1 clone in it. I think we are at almost day 45. No food. No misting. Just the EZ Clone life support system. LOL Still, it looks pretty good. I'm just going to leave it in the EZ Clone indefinitely. LOL We'll see how long the roots get. She looks pretty good right now. 

View attachment 090214kushclones-2.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclones-3.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclones-4.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclonesleftoverbubbler-1.jpg


View attachment 090214kushclonesleftovers-1.jpg


----------

